# Never listen to other people who make you feel ugly



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

And do whatever makes you feel better about your own appearance such as getting pampered or getting a hair cut. I know I'm no model beauty but I believe that I am beautiful just the way I am and you should too. Being comfortable in your own skin is what makes you sexy.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Agree, but it is hard to feel sexy in your own skin when noone gives you a second look or flirts with you or anything liek that. it becoems harder and harder to believe such things without any real world proof. Get that manicure and haircut and new clothes and then go make it happen!!!!!! Just curious Paloma, did you go out and get all fancy and feeling good? If so, congrats and I hope that feeling stays!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree, only you can make yourself happy, even if the world is falling to pieces around you, what you feel on the inside can shield you from potential (harmful) outside forces
I think you could be a model  
lol like you said - I'm going to get a haircut tomorrow and I want to do something radically different but I have no I idea what to do!!!!!! - this will not help my SA but I just don't care really


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Agree, but it is hard to feel sexy in your own skin when noone gives you a second look or flirts with you or anything liek that. it becoems harder and harder to believe such things without any real world proof. Get that manicure and haircut and new clothes and then go make it happen!!!!!! Just curious Paloma, did you go out and get all fancy and feeling good? If so, congrats and I hope that feeling stays!!!!!


You do not need proof from the opposite sex to make you believe that you are good looking. I know that sounds hard to understand, but it's really your own opinion that should be important. That's totally cliche but it is the truth.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry for bringing negativity in here but what if you are convinced that you're ugly, and it doesn't come from other people telling you but it's just your own honest opinion. It's just different for people to accept that their not model beauty as opposed to just being unattractive looking.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

MaxSchreck said:


> sorry for bringing negativity in here but what if you are convinced that you're ugly, and it doesn't come from other people telling you but it's just your own honest opinion. It's just different for people to accept that their not model beauty as opposed to just being unattractive looking.


I believe that I am unattractive looking. Please ignore the picture I have up on here. That is not what I really look like at all. My camera just made me look good. I was taking a lot of pictures of myself and this is the only good picture I have of myself. We just need to work with what we've got no matter how unattractive we believe we are. By the way, I keep on telling myself every day that beauty fades. I know I have an unattractive face. I can obviously see that. The odd thing is that what makes me happy is as long as I am skinny. Not chubby. Not fat, but skinny. I could really give less of a crap of the fact that I have an ugly face. If I'm skinny, then I'm happy. I really don't know if I answered your question but I really hope that I did.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know if you did, but when you're male, and ugly, there's little to "work with". You just gotta accept, if you can really do that, and i mean really, then you'll be awesome. But i will never be able to do that, i guess i have too high standards for myself.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Definitely agree.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

AGREED :yes


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Absolutely correct.


----------

